# Projet ipad 2: lecture divx via hdd externe usb?



## bobosse3 (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Selon les rumeurs, le nouvel ipad 2 devrait sortir d´ici au plus tot du printemps 2011.
Je me penche sur le probleme de lecture video sur avi de divx, je voudrai utiliser des films de divx qui sont dans mon hdd externe usb, il existe un accessoire pour connecter, un kit de connexion d´appareil photo iPad Apple:
*
http://store.apple.com/fr/product/MC531ZM/A?fnode=MTc0MjU4NjE&mco=MTkzNDU4MDM

*Je voudrai utiliser des films en divx et de pouvoir les visualiser dans ipad.

Qu´en concluez-vous?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## ced68 (30 Janvier 2011)

C'est une bonne question qui m'intéresse aussi !


----------



## ederntal (31 Janvier 2011)

On ne peut jamais rien savoir avant l'annonce officielle&#8230;
De nombreuses rumeurs disent aujourd'hui tout et son contraire vis à vis de la future mise à jour de l'iPad&#8201;!

Par ailleurs, on peut aujourd'hui lire des divx sans problème sur iPad, mais en passant par un ordinateur pour les charger. Pour brancher directement un disque dur sur l'iPad, le souci n'est pas tellement hardware que dans la politique d'Apple de ne pas laisser les applications tierces accéder aux ports USB&#8201;!

Vont-ils changer de politique vis-à-vis de cela au lancement de l'iPad 2 ? 
Cela m'étonnerait, mais je me trompe peut-être


----------

